# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Last Year Profit and Loss is out by R-0.01

## Francesvd

When I run my trial balance, it is out of balance. When I run the data integrity it gives me an error "Last Year Profit and Loss is out by R-0.01.  Account: S COD001 - Open Item out of balance" 

I have tried the conversion from Open Item to Balance Forward and back again, however it only clears  the second part of the message about the account. "Last Year Profit and Loss is out by R-0.01" remains an error.

Can someone PLEASE tell me how to fix this?

----------


## Neville Bailey

It sounds like you are using Pastel.

A data fix is required.

If you are comfortable using the Pervasive Control Centre (PCC), you can adjust the LastProfitLossAmt value in the LedgerParameters data table.

If not, I can assist you with the above via TeamViewer.

----------

Francesvd (05-Dec-19)

----------


## Francesvd

Thanks, Neville. No not comfortable messing around in the data files at all  :Wink:  I might cause more problems than I would like. 

Your assistance will be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Neville Bailey

No problem - please send me an email (see my signature) with your contact details and I will call you.

----------

Francesvd (05-Dec-19)

----------


## Francesvd

Have mailed you. Thank you so much.

----------

